# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Λίπανση Κουζινέτων

## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ..ΚΑΛΕΣ ΒΑΡΔΙΕΣ!!
ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΕΤΑ (ΕΔΡΑΝΑ) ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ Κ ΤΟΥ ΑΞΟΝΙΚΟΥ
1)ΥΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ
2)ΕΙΔΟΣ ΛΙΠΑΝΣΗΣ
3) ΕΙΔΗ ΦΟΡΤΙΣΗΣ
4) ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΕΥΡΕΣΕΩΣ ΣΤΑΤΙΚΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ ΤΩΝ ΕΔΡΑΝΩΝ

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΕΝΧΕΙΑ!

----------

